# Some new shoots of my newly acquired master ink and inkwells. Also some peppers sauces I just got.



## Oldsdigger (Sep 1, 2022)

Some new shoots of my newly acquired master ink and inkwells. Also some peppers sauces I just got. This is on top of my fireplace mantle and the casement window in my 1923 Sears Reobuck mail order kit house


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Oldsdigger said:
> 
> 
> > Some new shoots of my newly acquired master ink and inkwells. Also some peppers sauces I just got. This is on top of my fireplace mantle and the casement window in my 1923 Sears Reobuck mail order kit houseView attachment 239565View attachment 239566View attachment 239567
> ...


The pepper sauce on the left is my favorite , the green one is going to need some kind of a leveler before it falls over...


----------



## Csa (Sep 1, 2022)

Those are some nice bottles.


----------



## Len (Sep 1, 2022)

Very cool. Inks and pepper sauce on the mantle. One of the most revered spots of the house. Sounds like a new thread candidate--"Show us your mantle shot!"


----------



## Krnrenfro (Sep 2, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> Some new shoots of my newly acquired master ink and inkwells. Also some peppers sauces I just got. This is on top of my fireplace mantle and the casement window in my 1923 Sears Reobuck mail order kit houseView attachment 239565View attachment 239566View attachment 239567


----------



## Len (Sep 2, 2022)

Were the various parts were all numbered?


----------



## Oldsdigger (Sep 7, 2022)

Len said:


> Were the various parts were all numbered?


Actually yes ! I didn't even know it was a Mail order house till I started doing some renovations. When I was removing one of the baseboards in the Kitchen I found the Sears Roebuck Label adhered to the back. I also found a bunch of empty Franklin Hardware (Hinges) boxes under the staircase. Other interesting knick knacks show up every once and a while too ! I found a Clay 5 Gallon Carboy stopper behind the garage. Rumor has it the original owner didn't believe in indoor plumbing and had an outhouse built behind the garage. But being a 1923 house, I'm not looking to dig up the privy.


----------



## bottles_inc (Sep 8, 2022)

wow that Bell Top. Never seen anything like it. where'd you find it?


----------



## sandchip (Sep 13, 2022)

Oldsdigger said:


> ...But being a 1923 house, I'm not looking to dig up the privy.


There may've been an earlier house on the lot, so it still may be worth probing.  Love the inks!


----------

